# Game 34: Spurs vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tuesday, January 9, 2006; 7:00 PM CST



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

*San Antonio Spurs (24 - 11) vs Portland Trail Blazers (14 - 21)*








vs









*Location:* AT&T Center - San Antonio, TX
*Date:* Tuesday - January 9, 2006
*Time:* 7:00 PM CST / 8:00 PM EST / 6:00 PM MST / 5:00 PM PST / 1:00 AM GMT
*TV:* FSNSW
*Radio:* WOAI 1200

*Spurs Expected Starting Lineup*





































C - Robert Horry *|* PF - Tim Duncan *|* SF - Bruce Bowen *|* SG - Emanuel Ginobili *|* PG - Tony Parker

*Bench*
Michael Finley
Brent Barry
Robert Horry
Beno Udrih
Matt Bonner
Jacque Vaughn
Eric Williams

*Injuries*
Francisco Elson - C - Shoulder - Out until at least mid-January
Tony Parker - PG - Hip - Questionable for Jan. 9 vs. Portland

*Trail Blazers Expected Starting Lineup*





































C - Joel Przybilla *|* PF - Zach Randolph *|* SF - Ime Udoka *|* SG - Brandon Roy *|* PG - Jarrett Jack

*Bench*
Martell Webster
Jamal Magloire
LaMarcus Aldridge
Sergio Rodriguez
Raef LaFrentz
Dan Dickau

*Injuries*
Darius Miles - SF - Knee - I-L. Out for the season
Travius Outlaw - PF - Ankle - Out until at least mid-January​


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

going to this one aswell


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ThE RoC SolID Plan TO bEat the BlazeRS

Defense must be there-i guess since we have accomplished many things in the Duncan era, we have been way over confident and have played decent defense instead of our best.

Early Start- we need to get off to a quick start with lots of focus so come tomorrow we can handle our bussiness with out being to tired...if we try our best then the game should be over around mid way through the 3rd qrt

bench play-need our bench to step up and let our starters rest.

x factor- parker, hopefully he can get our team running off to a quick start if he plays.

prediction
Spurs 110
Blazers 90


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

Anyone know if Parker has been evaluated to play tonight?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

game time! any one posting durring the game?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

UOSean said:


> Anyone know if Parker has been evaluated to play tonight?


YEP! Hes starting. http://www.mysanantonio.com/specials/weblogs/courtside/


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Welcome back Roc! We need to play some tough defense on Brandon Roy because he is really starting to catch fire. Let ZBo do his thing but limit the role players like Jack and Udoka. I want to see the Longhorn LaMarcus Aldridge too. I'm talking to you Nate.

LineOFire's Prediction:

Portland Trail Blazers - 89
San Antonio Spurs - 99


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

how can we suck so bad at home and play pretty well on the road?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Cold shooting by both teams but Manu nails a three right before the time out. Timmy has already turned it over four times. He looks as comfortable with the ball as Rasho used to. :dead:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> Cold shooting by both teams but Manu nails a three right before the time out. Timmy has already turned it over four times. He looks as comfortable with the ball as Rasho used to. :dead:


i know, whats kind of weird is the whole team is playing that way at home.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Hah! I didn't know Bonner was from Florida.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

our defense again is just so so


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> Hah! I didn't know Bonner was from Florida.


yep and he knocks the open 3


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Glad to see Beno nail down a jumper. Sean just said that he could be the best jump shooter on the team. Somehow I just don't see that.

Portland Trail Blazers - 15
San Antonio Spurs - 16

1st Quarter - 2:15 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The key to the quarter was missed shots. If the Spurs made their easy layups and wide open three pointers they would be winning by 10+.

Portland Trail Blazers - 21
San Antonio Spurs - 18

End of 1st Quarter


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

how can we miss this many lay ups


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Manu and Bonner are starting to catch fire!

Portland Trail Blazers - 25
San Antonio Spurs - 26

2nd Quarter - 8:51 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

It's still a sloppy game. Blazers had a nice defensive possession but Tim nailed a little hook shot at the buzzer to spoil it.

Portland Trail Blazers - 30
San Antonio Spurs - 32

2nd Quarter - 6:05 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

We better start putting our head in the game. we need to be sitting our starters in the 4th, we have a tough game tomorrow in denver.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

finley and barry are playing a nice 1 and 2 combo


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> We better start putting our head in the game. we need to be sitting our starters in the 4th, we have a tough game tomorrow in denver.


They definitely need some rest, not so much because Denver is a scary team (still on suspensions), but because it's at such a high altitude. They will need their legs rested.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Great look at the end of the quarter but Barry missed. Duncan and Randolph are really starting to go at it. Good ending to the first half. Let's stretch it to a 15-20 point lead and get some rest.

Portland Trail Blazers - 44
San Antonio Spurs - 51

Halftime


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we played good defense in the last two min. of the game. up by 7 at half time. hopefully we come out on fire and put our starters out of the game for tomorrow.

sooo is the spurs fourm even more of a ghost town then before lol..do ez, pimped out and french bball still post here?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> we played good defense in the last two min. of the game. up by 7 at half time. hopefully we come out on fire and put our starters out of the game for tomorrow.
> 
> sooo is the spurs fourm even more of a ghost town then before lol..do ez, pimped out and french bball still post here?


Pimped out still does occasionally. I haven't seen ezealen or frenchbball in a while.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> Pimped out still does occasionally. I haven't seen ezealen or frenchbball in a while.


so has it just been you?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hopefully we can push our lead 6 more pts and just pull our starters out of the game.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The Spurs better not let Portland back into this game. Just put in Parker, Duncan, and Ginobili until 5 minutes until the game is over. Make sure we finish them off. Nice shot by Beno at the buzzer!

Portland Trail Blazers - 68
San Antonio Spurs - 77

End of 3rd Quarter


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ok up by 16 with 7 min to go..i think our bench is good enough to pull duncan out of the game now.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

According to Brian Anderson, Tony won't be back in the game tonight. Sounds like it's just to rest him.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> According to Brian Anderson, Tony won't be back in the game tonight. Sounds like it's just to rest him.


so did koko ever come back?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

dang, please no more injuries


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

well good game, we played better in the 2nd half. im really anxious to see how we play tomorrow. i feel tomorrow is a test. playing a good team in a hard place to win on a back to back. so we really need tomorrows win. our team got lots of rest so thats not a big deal.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

lets keep an eye out for the mavs and jazz game and the suns and sonics game.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> lets keep an eye out for the mavs and jazz game and the suns and sonics game.


I'm all over it.  And no I haven't seen Koko in a while either. J.R. Smith will be back from suspension for tomorrow's game.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

VERY fun game too be at it was awesome good food also. has anyone else been to $PURS game this year? i hope i get to go to lakers game also../


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> VERY fun game too be at it was awesome good food also. has anyone else been to $PURS game this year? i hope i get to go to lakers game also../


thats really cool, im hopen to go to mondays game against the bulls.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

yes i went to 2 spurs games, they lost both and in the second game i was in the middle of a sea of rowdies


----------

